# Cognitive Dysfunction



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if anyone here has gone though a situation like the one I'm having with my 14 yr old Maltese, Muffin. She has been blind and deaf for the past 2 years. She's gotten around the house just fine because she remembers where everything is. Other than losing her sight and hearing, she is in good physical shape.

About a month ago Muffin started bumping into things. Sometimes hard enough to cause a nosebleed. Instead of walking straight down he hall, she will zigzag back and forth from one side to the other. She's very confused. She spends all of her time wandering around the house like she's lost. She stopped sleeping at night. She wanders around the house, barking and waking everyone up. I tried putting her in bed with my husband and I but she won't sleep and because she's blind, she tries to walk off the edge of the bed. I started sitting up with her at night so my husband and daughter can sleep but it's wearing me down. Sometimes I only get an hour or two of sleep, sometimes none.

Desperate for sleep, I made a comfortable, safe place to put Muffin at night--in a bathroom in our basement. Far enough away that we wouldn't hear her bark. I hated to do it but I was so tired and I thought I'd do it one night so I could sleep. First thing in the morning I went to get her. Oh my gosh...she was so upset! It literally made her insane to confine her like that. She had made a huge mess, pooped and walked in it, she was hoarse from barking, she was shaking and panting. I knew I couldn't do that to her ever again. 

I took her to the vet. He said she has canine cognitive dysfunction and he put her on meds. He said it would take awhile for them to work. If anything she seemed more confused than before and still wouldn't sleep at night so neither could I. For another week I stayed up with her every night while she wandered around. She wanders and "finds" me over and over again. As long as she can find me she won't bark. If I go to bed and leave her alone in the house, the barking starts. 

I took Muffin to the groomer last Friday and when I went to pick her up, the three ladies who have known muffin since she was a puppy asked me ,"What are you going to do about Muffin? She's in mental distress. She's not happy." They're right. She's not happy. I'm not happy. 

After a lot of careful thought and prayer, I decided to talk to the vet about perhaps having Muffin put down. I took her last Saturday. He asked me questions like, Does she enjoy eating? Does she enjoy being in your lap? Yes and yes. Is she in pain? No. By the time he got through talking, I felt like a horrible person for even considering putting down a physically healthy dog who still likes to eat and isn't in pain. So I brought her back home with different meds (which didn't work at all) and I sat up all night with her that night and every night since. I feel like a crazed zombie. 
Tonight I'm going to try giving her Benedryl. In the past it has done the opposite and made her more anxious but it's worth a try. 

I don't mean to whine. I'm just tired. Have any of you been through anything like this? Any advice or suggestions? 

Jane


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yes. My sixteen year old Ru wanders about aimlessly. She will walk into a room and just stand there for ages, as if trying to remember why. Fortunately, she is content to sleep on a big bed in the dining room, gated off from the rest of the house. I usually wake up before she does and let her outside. She often uses a pee pad, but sometimes she just poops where ever she is standing. However, quite often she dances around in sheer joy when I am preparing her breakfast. The thing is, my close relatives who lived past ninety where very much the same...except for the dancing.

Can you arrange a place where she isn't too confined, but safe? Ru does sleep at night, so I don't have any advice on that.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Could you maybe sleep on a sleeping bag on the floor by her in a confined room, or put her in a bed or xpen or crate on the floor in ur room so she knows ur near?

I hope some more experienced owners can help u, poor muffin 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am sorry. I don't have a lot of answers, and it is one of those terribly difficult things you have to decide about her true quality of life. 

I have a suggestion for you to try though. When I have a dog that may not be able to comfortably stay in the bed, but wants up there to be near us, we put them in a travel bag or crate right on the bed or on a bedside table. I don't know if this would help your little one, but it would be worth a try for you to get some sleep.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

CloudClan said:


> I am sorry. I don't have a lot of answers, and it is one of those terribly difficult things you have to decide about her true quality of life.
> 
> I have a suggestion for you to try though. When I have a dog that may not be able to comfortably stay in the bed, but wants up there to be near us, we put them in a travel bag or crate right on the bed or on a bedside table. I don't know if this would help your little one, but it would be worth a try for you to get some sleep.



Good post. It is sad when our old dogs get dementia. I think it is called night terrors.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I put Muffin in a crate in the basement tonight with her favorite bed, a pish pad, and water. We left the TV on for her. I doubt she can see or hear it but it made us feel better. She's safe and as comfortable as we can make her. I hope the Benedryl & Prozac make her sleepy. 

I'm familiar with Alzheimer's because my dad had it and also I visit a nursing home every week. Muffin acts like an Alzheimer's patient. At a certain stage of the disease they wander constantly and they even have a thing called Sundowners Syndrome where they get agitated and anxious at night. 

Well I'm going to get some sleep. Thanks for your responses. The crate on the bed is a good idea. 
Jane


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh that breaks my heart for both of you. I hope she can relax a bit so you can sleep. We always had big dogs before, the last two were a 14 yr old rott/lab mix and a 13 yr old 125 lb lab. Rocky the lab went first with hip dysplasia and my Sophie girl, even though she was deaf and blind for a year or so before, had done well until she lost her buddy. By that time we had Lou but she was too old and tired to deal with a puppy, she seemed lost without him and wandered the house constantly. She ate well, never pottied inside but was truly so isolated and afraid without him I think, the dementia came very quickly. I slept on the floor next to her bed with my hand on her and it seemed to calm her, just knowing I was there. The vet did give us something to help her sleep but it didn't work - well, not as well as me sleeping near her so we stopped. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this, you are being a good mom and she loves you for it.


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Jane. I am sorry you are going through this. It sounds somewhat similar to what I went through with my darling 15-1/2 year old wheaten terrier Tara before I had to say goodbye.

I had always hoped that it would be clear to me when the time was right. I spent a lot of time looking at the quality or life surveys that they have online. Tara never lost her appetite, but it was clear to me when she was ready. And I was ready. She was probably ready before I was.

It is a horrible and hard decision to make, I know. I loved my Tara so much. It sounds to me as though you know in your heart what is the right thing to do, but you are not quite ready to say goodbye. When you are ready, I think your dear pup will also be ready. 

I am so sorry. Do the best you can, and make the decision when you are ready.

Love.

Mary & Maisie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww poor Muffin, and poor you. What a difficult situation. I too believe that it's up to you to make the decision when you're ready. It's not up to the groomer or the vet. You know her better than anyone. I know that I'll be thinking of Muffin all day today. Hugs to you and hopefully the crate, bedside , helps.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. In humans I believe it is call sun down syndrome. You are right it is a sign of dementia. I agree with everyone -all you can do is try to keep her safe and as comfortable as possible.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So sorry you and Muffin are going thru this. She's had a wonderful 14 years and I agree with others, it's your decision when the time is right.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This is the tough part of owning beloved pets.....letting them go.

I think it is helpful to know that according to articles I've read, animals are much more accepting of 'end of life' than humans. They know when it's time and are ok with it. 

My neighbor's aging dog wandered off to die when he was ready, that is a normal response for a dog; not for us tho.

It's also helpful to know that they are always with us in spirit; I do believe that.

I have friends who have put their dog's crate up on a table next to their bed and the dog seems agreeable and comfortable with that; try it as someone suggested. You certainly need your sleep.

I hope you do find some solution for both of you.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Jane, I am so sorry. You and your husband have already been through so much this year. Poor Muffin. 
We are going through the same thing with our Lhasa Buddy. We think he is around 15, and he is deaf and doesn't see well. He paces constantly and never sits down. He is so lost - wandering, searching. Physically, he is okay considering his age, but I worry so much about his mental state. Is he happy? What is going on in his head to make him so anxious? Is it a good life for him if he cannot find peace?
I guess we don't usually think of mental state as a reason for letting them go. If they are happy to be with us, and eating, and not in pain, is that a good enough life? But if they could be suffering mentally, and are not going to get better, then what is the kindest thing to do? Wait? I dont' know...I am still unsure.
You should not let anyone make you feel bad for considering it. You are trying to do what is best for Muffin. You are showing her compassion.
I have to believe we will know when the time is right. It will be in their eyes, or they won't really be there anymore. Only you and your family, who know her so well, can make that call.
I hope that she did well last night. I was going to suggest perhaps a laundry basket with her bed in it, on your bed, so that she can be near you but can't fall. We have also been using a white noise machine, which has really helped with the shuffling noises.
I have been reading lately about a newer medication, Anipryl, that is supposed to be helpful. Not sure if that is one of the ones you have tried, so I thought I would mention it.
We have seen some improvement using melatonin to help Buddy sleep, and also phosphatidylserine, which is a supplement used for Alzheimer's in people. Both were recommended by our holistic vet. He now sleeps for some of the night, which is a good improvement.
I hope that you can get some sleep soon. Sending good thoughts and prayers for Muffin and you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Jane, I also understand your distress, and totally agree with Kathleen. Don't let anyone "guilt" you into making a decision you feel is not in the best interest of your baby.

My Lexie was in pain, but was exhibiting some of the same behavior. I did not have the heart to put her in a crate after sleeping with me for so many years and ended up getting a soft, high sided pet bed to put on my bed with her in it. I put my hand on her frequently throughout the night to make sure she stayed put, and safe. Benedryl has never had any sedative effect on any of my dogs, and most pain meds made Lexie more anxious. When we knew we were nearing the end, and her pain would wake her up in the night, the vet gave us Buprinex. That was the only pain med that relaxed her enough to sleep thru the night.


----------



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

I took Muffin to the vet this morning and had her put down. My husband and I had no doubt whatsoever that it was her time. She had a terrible night--it was obvious to us by what we saw this morning. She was covered in poop and blood. I don't even want to describe it. It was too horrible. 

This was a huge lesson for me. I now know that I should have insisted on having Muffin put down on Saturday. (Better a day too soon than a moment too late) My gut told me it was the right thing to do that day-- I knew it was right-- but when the vet asked all those questions I began to second-guess myself and worry about what other people might think of me. (How selfish is that?) Just like so many of you said, it was my decision, not anyone else's. I loved Muffin for 15 yrs (not 14, I was mistaken) and I knew better than anyone else about her quality of life and her happiness. And to me, that's what mattered more than if her body was still functioning. Mental health is as important as physical health and vets need to trust us when we say it's time. It's certainly not something we decide on a whim. 

After saying goodbye to Muffin I cried all morning and then a feeling of great relief came over me. It's wonderful to go to bed tonight knowing that Muffin is no longer suffering, searching, lost, or confused. She was a sweetheart and I know she knows that I did the very best I could for her. She and I can both rest easy tonight. 

Thanks for your kind words of encouragement and your prayers. This forum is something special. No judgement, negativity, or tearing people down, just kindness, help, and support. I can't thank you enough. 
Jane


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Our fluffs tell us when it's time and it sounds like you knew in your heart that it was time. You did the most loving, difficult thing a pet parent ever has to do. Muffin is grateful to you for setting her spirit free, and she will always be with you in your heart.


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I had a very similar experience last year with my 16 year old lapso mix, and making the decision to put her to sleep was the hardest thing I have ever had to do. I kept hoping that the decision would be made by God, and she would pass in her sleep but in the end I knew I had to be brave for her and make the tough decision.

My heart goes out to you. 

Sandy


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss of precious Muffin. I know that feeling of relief, as I had to let one of mine go that was in Congestive Heart Failure. He was struggling to breathe, I wanted to breathe for him. You were a wonderful mom to Muffin that did the right thing.No more sickness for Muffin. Run and play at the rainbow bridge sweetie.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Jane, my deepest sympathy to you on your loss. I understand your grief yet also feeling a sense of relief. That's how I felt when I finally had to help my almost 17 year old Cisco leave his physical body. I believe our fluffs come visit us in spirit. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This indeed is the hardest thing to do but being a loving pet owner, it is a decision we must make for the sweet pet who can't make the choice.

Muffin is out of pain now and waiting for you in heaven I believe; one day you will be reunited. In the meantime, she'll be with you in spirit.

Try to remember the good times with Muffin, not the illness that took her from you. She'll always be a part of you.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Jane, I am so sorry for your loss of Muffin. You were blessed to have fifteen wonderful years together.
I wish they could stay with us forever.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Jane, I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Muffin.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Bless you and Muffin! You made the best decisions you could for her. :heart:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so glad you made the decision that was right for Muffin. It is the unselfish, loving thing to do, even though it is difficult. I think many of us on this forum have been where you've been. You're absolutely right about timing-- a little too soon is better than a moment too late. I struggled horribly with that and still regret not doing it sooner. I'm so glad you feel at peace-- it's your spiritual self telling you that it was the right thing.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am sorry. But, really, I think it was the best time. Last week you had doubts, or you would not have been dissuaded. It would be more terrible to be asking if you had done it too early.

Rest in peace, Muffin.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am so very sorry about your loss. My condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry...you did your very best and now Muffin is resting peacefully. Prayers for you and your sweet girl, she knows how much you love her.


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh dear Jane.

So hard, I know. But I am glad you listened to your inner voice, and did what you knew was right for your darling girl. 

It is and will be a heartache, but you know she is no longer in pain and she runs free.

Best to you as you work through this hard time. 

Love.

Mary & Maisie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My Bitsy sundowns too, her symptoms are she gets confused and growls and once in a great while snaps are imaginary things, or if you bump her. she mostly does it to the other dogs at night, so I sleep between her and the other dogs... A couple times she nipped me and Al.. She doesn't do it in the daytime..
It has to be hard with her hearing going and vision,otherwise she's healthy and playful and kisses...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Muffin's Mama said:


> I took Muffin to the vet this morning and had her put down. My husband and I had no doubt whatsoever that it was her time. She had a terrible night--it was obvious to us by what we saw this morning. She was covered in poop and blood. I don't even want to describe it. It was too horrible.
> 
> This was a huge lesson for me. I now know that I should have insisted on having Muffin put down on Saturday. (Better a day too soon than a moment too late) My gut told me it was the right thing to do that day-- I knew it was right-- but when the vet asked all those questions I began to second-guess myself and worry about what other people might think of me. (How selfish is that?) Just like so many of you said, it was my decision, not anyone else's. I loved Muffin for 15 yrs (not 14, I was mistaken) and I knew better than anyone else about her quality of life and her happiness. And to me, that's what mattered more than if her body was still functioning. Mental health is as important as physical health and vets need to trust us when we say it's time. It's certainly not something we decide on a whim.
> 
> ...


We went through this with Amy our little cocker spaniel... we woke to find her covered in blood and poo and we knew she was ready to go. It hurt us so badly, makin gthat decision, then thinking we waited too long... She was slowing down and sleeping a lot that week end, then that morning she was so sick and the blood and poo...
We felt a relief knowing she wasn't suffering and once her ashes were back with us, it was a little easier..
You didn't let her go too long, you did what you thought was right, and she went wrapped in love..


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M..............(I) Must have missed this :blink:

U..............Unbearable pain to lose Lulu and now Muffin in just 2 months:crying:

F..............For ever loved:heart:

F..............Free and running in Heaven:hugging:

I..............In God's protection they both are:amen:

N.............Never regret your decisions:no2:



:sorry: I didn't know what has happened since it was not posted on "Memorials".

You are so brave to handle the situation despite the pain.





*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am just seeing this too. So sorry for your loss. But there comes a time when we have to let go. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------

